# Strange GCC 3.1 + DURON stuff: What is in stage one?

## rukhoven

Okay, my system crashed heavily for the first time due to "hot weather" (should buy a bigger cooler I know, but notice the word "first") After the crash everything was broken and the kernel panicked over not being able to find "init" I popped in my old 1.1a ISO and found that the step "chroot" would not work before I unpacked stage1. (bash was also broken apparently.) so u untarred the 1.3a that I had somewhere on the disk. Ok so I was back in busines!. I copied a backed up /etc into place and everything worked!! again. I now have some packages from the 1.3a stage one on my system however, and portage doesn't know a thing about it... I could rebuild the whole system with -e --usepkg, but the thing is that with those files from stage one everything run faster!! Really! Booting is very fast, and KDE which was already satisfactory,  is now very snappy!. I want to find out why the files from stage1 make my system faster than the -march=athlon -pipe -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer compiled ones I have myself. The system is really noticably faster now. I used to experiece "lag" at certain points that is now gone. COuld it be that glibc is the culprit? Is it in stage one? Maybe someone could tell me what "packages" are copied over from the stage 1 tar. I know I am not producing numbers to endorse the speedup, but it is there, believe me.

BTW the cpu is a duron at 850

----------

## dook43

Duron maximum optimizations:

-march=athlon-tbird -mmmx -m3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -O3  -pipe

omit-frame-pointer and unroll-loops may or may not have the same number of dashes in them that i originally typed.  try compiling a hello world program and see if those flags work.  Remember, there were no durons based on the athlon classic so -march=athlon-tbird is appropriate for them.   

I find that programs compiled with those flags run faster than the -march=i686 -O2 that are packaged with the stagex binaries.  Also, if you fail to uncomment/edit any of the settings in make.conf those are teh settings that are used.  

However, if it ain't  broke, don't fix it.  Stay with the settings that make you happy.

----------

## Forge

Just noting:

The Duron at 1GHz and higher is a new core (Morgan), the old <1GHz core (Spitfire) does indeed max out with those opts, but the newer 1GHz+ model can use any opt that an Athlon XP/MP/4 can.

----------

## rac

GCC3 to Hardware & Laptops, in the hopes that it will either die or get CPU-related stuff posted to it.  If it went to Portage & Programming as a CFLAGS thread, it would probably get locked.

----------

